# Lily Aldridge - Victoria's Secret 2015 Fireworks Fantasy Bra fitting (77x)



## Tobi.Borsti (10 Nov. 2015)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Lily Aldridge*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Davidoff1 (10 Nov. 2015)

OMG !!!!
Da steigt ja die Vorfreude auf die Show ins Unermessliche. 
Tolle Fotos. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## comatron (11 Nov. 2015)

Hübsch, die Mädels auch mal in solchen Situationen zu sehen.:thumbup:


----------



## Freaker (11 Nov. 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## milchtoast (11 Nov. 2015)

Candid pix awesome! :thx:


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thank you!!!


----------



## b9e6780d3c (24 Dez. 2019)

Some of the images are broken in the album—can you re-upload this? (There’s only 47 images available out of the 77 uploaded!)


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (31 Dez. 2019)

Aufgrund eines Userwunsches die Serie komplett neu hochgeladen!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## PaulsGT (20 Jan. 2020)

Amazing pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

